

Without Food: Testing an Organic Soylent Alternative, with Doctor's Comments - 2t
http://blog.betterdoctor.com/2013/10/20/without-food-testing-an-organic-soylent-alternative-with-doctors-comments/

======
zck
>Apart from missing a good meal I felt pretty good, _lost some weight_ and
didn’t even feel hungry.

Emphasis added.

I wish people wouldn't treat this universally as a good thing, when talking
about food replacements. The goal in consuming nutrients is to sustain your
body. If you're losing weight, you're either losing water weight or not eating
enough calories.^1

Now, certainly for many, losing weight would be a good thing, but we also need
to ensure that these products can actually keep a body healthy. "I've been on
them for two months, and I'm staying at a healthy weight" would make me feel
better about them. "I've lost a few pounds" means I can't discriminate between
healthy weight loss and a product that is putting you into starvation.

[1]Not a doctor, not a nutritionist.

~~~
2t
Good point. There's an assumption in talking about losing weight that it's a
good thing because for most Americans, at least, it would be a good thing.

I wouldn't see this as a problem in a week-long test though. The reader
probably understands that the lost weight is most likely water. Don't know
about the calorie content of Ambro but it's likely to be quite high since it
contains nuts.

